# Pilgrim's Progress



## satz (Jan 18, 2005)

I chance i came across an old copy of this and have gone about 80% of the way though.

Anyone want to comment on this?

The theology? accurate? any...shifty parts?

As a novel/story? How entertaining?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

John Bunyan's _Pilgrim's Progress_ is perhaps the best work of fiction/allegory in all of Christian literature. I could not commend it to readers whether young or old more highly! 

Here is a review of it which you may find helpful: http://www.wholesomewords.org/biography/bbunyan5.html

You can find more of his works here: http://www.johnbunyan.org/


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 18, 2005)

It is said that Pilgrim's Progress is the most read Christian book after the Bible.

It is very profitable.


----------



## satz (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmm....

looks like rave reviews so far...

hai..the copy doesn't belong to me...so i really rushed though it...but those glowing reviews now make me regret that...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 18, 2005)

I have yet to read it. Are the updated versions acceptable? I mean in modern language, not the ones that tweak the story.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I have yet to read it. Are the updated versions acceptable? I mean in modern language, not the ones that tweak the story.



There is a modern English edition here: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0882707574/102-9977455-4136120?v=glance

Can't say that I've read the modern edition so I don't know to what extent it may be abridged. I think the original edition is quite readable, however.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, the first review makes it sound pretty safe!



> Hazelbaker has done an exceptional job of making Bunyan's beautiful classic more appealing to the modern audience. This unabridged version is suitable for readers from middle and upper elementary ages to adults. I am glad to see that Hazelbaker has taken the time and made the effort to offer his audience a version of Pilgrim's Progress that is not watered-down and compromised. It definitely deserves a place in any library.



Thanks Andrew.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2005)

The book is GREAT!! It has been many years since I've read the book and I should read it again. 

It comes HIGHLY recommended!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 18, 2005)

I honestly cannot see what educated adult should not read it in the original version. I think that modern updates lose something....

Rather like comparing some of the grander passages of the KJV with the NASB.

I have a lovely one from about 1850 with the full Pilgrim's Progress, parts 1 and 2, and the Holy War.

Love it, just love it. It was said that Spurgeon read it once every year of his adult life. It would honestly do us no harm to do the same!

All this said, of course it is a bit tough for children, but there is a wonderful adaptation called 'Little Pilgrim's Progress' by Helen Taylor, which I read to my son, who is 7. He loves it. I can hardly contain myself sometimes, reading it to him.

JH


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2005)

_Originally posted by JonathanHunt_



> I honestly cannot see what educated adult should not read it in the original version. I think that modern updates lose something....



I agree. Go with the original. It will be worth it. If you are reading the Puritans from that era it won't be a problem for you.



> It was said that Spurgeon read it once every year of his adult life. It would honestly do us no harm to do the same!



That is true of Spurgeon. We could follow far worse examples and not many better!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> All this said, of course it is a bit tough for children, but there is a wonderful adaptation called 'Little Pilgrim's Progress' by Helen Taylor, which I read to my son, who is 7. He loves it. I can hardly contain myself sometimes, reading it to him.
> 
> JH



Are there any editions for even younger children, like, say, 3-4 years old? Board books? Good illustrations, perhaps?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 18, 2005)

Highly recommended reading, read it, read it again, read it again, then read it to your kids, read it to your wife. I ussually keep a few copies around for people I meet who haven't read it. It's my third favorite book, 1. the Bible, 2. Guthrie "The Christians Great Interest", 3. Bunyan's Pilgrim's Progress.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't want to make you guys too jealous, but...
at the church I attend they have it on cassette format, read in the original version. I checked it out and could listen to it as I was going to bed. Talk about "redeeming the time!"

I need to get it back and copy it since I'm moving soon.
I'm also copying to DVD Gerstner's tape series on "The Westminster Confession of Faith" and his "Lectures on Church History."

Gerstner is good! Its AMAZING how much he sounds like RC Sproul! (I know, I know, RC sounds like HIM, not the other way around!)


----------



## turmeric (Jan 18, 2005)

I read Pilgrim's Progress (old version) over & over again.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 19, 2005)

_The Pilgrim's Progress_ is outstanding. I first read the book in college along with Langland's _Piers the Ploughman_, _The Book of Margery Kempe_, and _Showings_ by Julian of Norwich.

I had just gotten saved when I first read them and didn't care for them as much as when I re-read them all a few years later. Great literature!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> ...



I would say that Little Pilgrim's Progress is perfectly readable to a 3 or 4 year old. It does have some pictures. I think that to simplify the tale too much, loses too much!

JH


----------



## turmeric (Jan 19, 2005)

I think Bunyan reminds me of Langland more than anyone else, I'm surprised the reviewer didn't mention Langland.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I think Bunyan reminds me of Langland more than anyone else...



Amenski.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you mean William Langland?


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 19, 2005)

Andrew...yes.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, Pilgrim's Progress is wonderful! But don't stop there! Read Bunyan's The Holy War and Grace Abounding. Both of those are great books as well. I actually perfer the perspecitve he takes in the Holy War over the Pilgrim's Progress at many points.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Augusta (Jan 19, 2005)

This is a great book. You can download it in chapters, read aloud on the www.sermonaudio.com website. Here is a direct link *Pilgrim's Progress*. It's free. :bigsmile:


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 19, 2005)

Was it after John Bunyan died that it became popular?In a way I hope so as a way to have him come before Christ and glorify Christ completely for what work he did through him(JB).And not to ever know while alive in the flesh because of his own sinfulness could have led him to pride for his work.If you understand what I am saying.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charismatic Calvinist_
> Andrew...yes.



Gotcha. I am unacquainted with _Piers Plowman_. It's a symptom of my public school education. It looks interesting! I wonder if Bunyan read it...?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 19, 2005)

I think he probably heard of it - it's a literary genre we don't have any more. Langland probably would have sympathised with the Lollards, but he was still pretty Catholic.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 20, 2005)

No doubt Meg. _Piers..._ is pretty "catholic-y" but it is a neat allegory. Put on your Holy Ghost filter and sift the nuggets out.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 20, 2005)

I have to say...I don't think this is in the modern versions but....the copy I have of the original version has verses listed in the sidebars all throughout the book. Each section, paragraph, thought, or even sentence is referenced with a verse. Wonderful for looking things up.


----------

